# The link the (prog,psych,hard) coverart game



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You know how it goes, Jimmehs.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

That is Hungarian. It means Hunt. In this case Deer Hunt.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You guys are poor at this, aren't you.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Gone for some rewiring of the brain?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

See you got rewired completely...
Hope it will help.


----------

